# I did a thing too…



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Uhhhhh 
How the hell did these get in my car and thus into my home? I have not a single clue….



















There are 6. They are supposed to be sexed pullets all around. Fingers crossed someone did their job well! 

I got 
2 more Ameraucana (will see how that standard ends up, but cute colors!) 
2 Sapphire star 
1 cinnamon queen
1 mystery bc I can’t remember what I got black chick.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Once you get a certain number, a few more can blend right in. The hubby won’t notice right? Cause I haven’t told him yet and he’s gone to work!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

😂 Cute, and I can totally relate!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok so that one light colored one, kind of a buff, with the poofy cheeks… it got me. And then the sapphires.  and I needed another 2 to meet quota. At least they should mostly be pullets. I don’t expect them to all be correctly sexed. That ain’t my luck….  

Now let’s watch the little buff Ameraucana be a roo bc it’s my fave. No idea what color it’ll be. The other is like a greyish- brown and brown it looked pretty too. I made the guy chase it to pick it instead of black.  

I’m excited. I expect the husband to be less so. The boys are thrilled, of course. We love having peeps around….


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh boy. Is a barn in your future? But I have to agree sweet sweet babies.

You're hooked alright and no one here is going to help you with your addiction.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Oh boy. Is a barn in your future? But I have to agree sweet sweet babies.
> 
> You're hooked alright and no one here is going to help you with your addiction.


We know about chickie addictions, dont we Robin?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hehehe I don’t exactly mind it. 
And yes quite possibly! The overall plan has actually become to sell our home and buy land. So we also don’t wanna go all out on a structure if we are to leave it behind in another year or two; although of course they’ll get one just maybe not as elaborate as if we weren’t wanting to move. Many people who want ‘some land’ don’t want more than 10-20 acres, for various reasons. We want significantly more and are prepared to work it too, and that’s a…. maybe not dying breed anymore but not nearly enough left doing it. Even around here. So we shall see but yeah. A large flock and shelter is gonna be in order in the future. I’m halfway there already!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And you know I only did it for fresh photography subjects!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> We know about chickie addictions, dont we Robin?


Hush. Just hush. At least my addiction is now under control. Not like some others I know, dawg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Hehehe I don’t exactly mind it.
> And yes quite possibly! The overall plan has actually become to sell our home and buy land. So we also don’t wanna go all out on a structure if we are to leave it behind in another year or two; although of course they’ll get one just maybe not as elaborate as if we weren’t wanting to move. Many people who want ‘some land’ don’t want more than 10-20 acres, for various reasons. We want significantly more and are prepared to work it too, and that’s a…. maybe not dying breed anymore but not nearly enough left doing it. Even around here. So we shall see but yeah. A large flock and shelter is gonna be in order in the future. I’m halfway there already!


Your options may be limited on that kind of acreage in VA. It might mean relocating to another state. I know here there are still large parcels that they don't want a million dollars for.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

There are still a lot of farm tracts in our region, which is perfect; 75-100 acres or so. Fits neatly in our budget also. The one spot we loved didn’t work out but it did open our eyes to the possibilities. Now that we know what we can do, we are kind of anxious to make it happen!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> There are still a lot of farm tracts in our region, which is perfect; 75-100 acres or so. Fits neatly in our budget also. The one spot we loved didn’t work out but it did open our eyes to the possibilities. Now that we know what we can do, we are kind of anxious to make it happen!


I know once you start buying chickens, you can't stop!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ve actually considered becoming an actual chicken farmer; there is a large market in my area for ethically free ranged etc grown chickens; for eggs and meat. Pretty sure I could be happy doing just that. Even raising meat birds as a separate flock and as a whole rather than the individuals I make out of mine. 

I named one of the Sapphires this morning. 
She shall be named Buckets. (Of the fuss- variety!)


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’ve actually considered becoming an actual chicken farmer; there is a large market in my area for ethically free ranged etc grown chickens; for eggs and meat. Pretty sure I could be happy doing just that. Even raising meat birds as a separate flock and as a whole rather than the individuals I make out of mine.
> 
> I named one of the Sapphires this morning.
> She shall be named Buckets. (Of the fuss- variety!)


I have too! Though I don't have the land lol


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> The hubby won’t notice right? Cause I haven’t told him yet and he’s gone to work!


Uh-oh.

They are adorable, @Overmountain1. I love their colors.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Uh-oh.
> 
> They are adorable, @Overmountain1. I love their colors.


Wonder when hubs is going to take away her car keys.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you! Me too. Hubbs hasn’t spotted them yet this morning. In fairness he has been busy so I didn’t want to bother him with it just yet… riiiight… hahahaha he will love them too once the shock wears off. Especially since they’re sexed and we shouldn’t get all roosters.  

Of all the breeds I got home, the boys took to the cinnamon queen the fastest, and that buff Ameraucana second. They are cute…. Even if I doubt the Ameraucana’s perfections later in life!  Ones’ cheeks are not too poofy yet. We shall see.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Uhhhhh
> How the hell did these get in my car and thus into my home? I have not a single clue….
> 
> 
> ...


HaHaHaHaHa!!!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Wonder when hubs is going to take away her car keys.


Uh-oh. Might not be worth it, @Overmountain1.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Wonder when hubs is going to take away her car keys.


Maybe once he gets his truck fixed!!! 

ROFL!

Ps- also, he walked right past the peeping in the next room, bc I just moved one set or chickens out. Altho he saw the first ones outside it did not register- or that they were peeps and not ‘squonk’ hahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, to spend a few days at your house. It would be the entertainment of the year!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OM-They look wonderful! But a word of caution. There's no faster way of getting sick of a hobby than overdoing it and making it too much work and less fun. Been there and done that... repeatedly!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Amen- you are 100% correct in this. 
The county fair is within about a mile of my house as the crow flies- I’m hoping to find some takers for the older ones as pairs this coming week- I’m getting some fliers up in the co ops and stuff too.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Also- 


















She has a heart on top of her head!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Puffy cheeks-cutie-Easter Egger?

I an definitely prone to overdoing. But I have learned that the minute the birds are less fun it's time to take stock and ask myself why. Usually it's because I've bought too many birds or set up too many breeders at the same time.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Definitely; it’s time to downsize- this didn’t actually add on to the # of groups I was caring for, it’s like I told hubbs- it’s just a self-refilling chick tub! 

Supposed to be Ameraucana but it’s RK so could go either way. I loved the buff colors coming out on its wings so chose it specifically, as well as her sister, bc she had a neat brown and grey pattern showing. I don’t think either are standard colors unless one is wheaten.  I may be wrong. It does happen.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm not good at recognizing standard colors. Serama can be any color and pattern; it's shape and size that's important. I'm still learning colors on the Phoenix. When looking at the chicks today, it looks like I have a gold cockerel. If it is my red rooster must have had it as a hidden trait. I will know for sure in a couple weeks; would be nice if he is gold.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That really would be neat!  

I’m still learning everything. So. Ya know. Hahaha


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lol


Overmountain1 said:


> That really would be neat!
> 
> I’m still learning everything. So. Ya know. Hahaha


 lol dude.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hehehe that didn’t take too long….


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Here are a few of the babies I hatched this spring- they’re growing growing grown! Wow. 
First up is Lilly the roo- he got the absolute best of both parents. The pretty OEGB tail and build, some Mille Fleur on his body and face, and poofy cheeks to top it off. He’s a total loving dude too as you can see. 
Next is a little girl, my fave poofy cheeked one.
3 is not Chip, it is Chip 2.0. He’s insane. And another pullet. 
4 is our nonstop crowing machine. 
5 is a pretty pullet looking similar to my Cc. 

That is all.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice! I'd post my two new favorites, but Kimmi has already sent you the pictures. A new breed-Silnix-HA


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Also-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gorgeous! What a beautiful big beard for being so young and little!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

*** and it better not be a daggone rooster!!! 


Sooo we had to put our Moo down yesterday. She had been sick off and on for a while but this got too far gone. It’s a shame, and we are all sad but knew it to be the right thing this time around. Even my Tristan agreed she shouldn’t suffer any longer. Her color never got terrible- just everything else. 
She was one of the best and will be missed. Just had to share, this is why I’m quiet right now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

So sorry about your Moo. This has been a bad year for the birds. Now that the weather is cooler things should improve, but the blasted rain-after today we're to have six straight days of rain. Most of the babies are indoors which is a good thing.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry for your loss OM.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. She will be greatly missed!😥💔


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you all. This helps.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you all. This helps.


Such sweeties! Where did you get the chick from?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nowhere special, I got overly excited at Rural King the other day and they came home with me lol. Still quarantined for now. Had a couple of poopy butts but they cleared right up, thinking stress or similar vs illness. Fingers crossed! 
The buff Ameraucana was the one I am most excited about. And the most likely to be sexed wrong just for being my favorite! Lmao


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I KNOW it’s too early. But. I’m getting a bad feeling here!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That is Lovey (heart on head, too easy, I know…) and this is Dovey. She has the most beautiful greige colored feathers I’ve ever seen. Looove this. She seems to be picking up a pattern on her wings there too. Hmm.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Nowhere special, I got overly excited at Rural King the other day and they came home with me lol. Still quarantined for now. Had a couple of poopy butts but they cleared right up, thinking stress or similar vs illness. Fingers crossed!
> The buff Ameraucana was the one I am most excited about. And the most likely to be sexed wrong just for being my favorite! Lmao


Wow, Yep, I read that stress is usually the cause of pasty butts, some of it might be from being sick also.
Haha, who tried sexing it?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That is Lovey (heart on head, too easy, I know…) and this is Dovey. She has the most beautiful greige colored feathers I’ve ever seen. Looove this. She seems to be picking up a pattern on her wings there too. Hmm.


Adorable! I love their patterning.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They came as ‘pullets’ from the hatchery but will have to see how good the person was at their job! Lol and how bad my luck is….


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> Adorable! I love their patterning.


And thank you- it was what made me weak at the store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One question, are you getting the silent treatment?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Nice! I'd post my two new favorites, but Kimmi has already sent you the pictures. A new breed-Silnix-HA





Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you all. This helps.


That chick looks like my little serama lucy. hope you see this, @danathome


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One question, are you getting the silent treatment?


Nahhhhh, nobody can stay mad at me for long.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Great pics!


agreed!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cartoon day with the birds at the Over Mountain homestead. I never realized a chicken could look surprised but that girl in the first pic sure has that expression.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Penny is ridiculous. Her sister was growling about something so she froze like that. And her huge eyes- and usually the fluffed out neck feathers too- leave her perpetually surprised!  

Thanks everyone. It’s always a zoo around here. I also started my upside down yoga, and the only place to hang THAT was in the tent. With the chickens.  They aren’t sure what to think!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


>


Wow. You have some fine looking birds OM. They are stunning!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


>


Beautiful pictures! 

My gosh, her eyes are huge! 

I love that last one's coloring. Beautiful chicken!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you! 

The last girl was one from Dan also.  She’s a real sweetheart.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I bet she is!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful sunrise this morning. Can’t remember what all I have shared so here are a few for today anyway. 

2- Cactus garden 
3- LillyRoo (he’s like a Mille Fleur D’Uccle with an OEGB twist. Kinda cool.)
4- silly Teddybird 
5- sweet Gandalf


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning. Can’t remember what all I have shared so here are a few for today anyway.
> 
> 2- Cactus garden
> 3- LillyRoo (he’s like a Mille Fleur D’Uccle with an OEGB twist. Kinda cool.)
> ...


All so gorgeous! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you! I just hope everyone can enjoy them.  I enjoy taking them and sharing them both.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you! I just hope everyone can enjoy them.  I enjoy taking them and sharing them both.


No problem! Do you have any pictures of Tiny? I always enjoy seeing him so much, he is adorable!


----------

